# Issue with my Speaker System



## Wizard (May 29, 2005)

Hey Guys

I have bought Altec Lansing Speakers VS 3151R ( 5.1 Speaker System ) and I am using it with my Creative 5.1 DE Live Sound Card. 

Inputs to the Speakers are taken from all 3 Inputs in the Sound Card ( front Rear and digital output slots )

Now I am facing a strange issue. Its this.

*

I am not able to hear sound in my CENTER Speaker when I play any song in WMP or Winamp or any other software.

But Creative Diagnostic Software says tht my center speaker is connected properly, Infact I am able to hear sound from it when I diagonise my card.
*
So Now its either a problem relating to the Codecs or something else ????


P.S
Luckily my Speaker System has an option to switch to 2/4 Channel Audio, so I am able to use the Center Speaker @ the moment, but since I got a Creative 5.1 Sound Card I am sure there is a way out for this.


----------



## expertno.1 (May 29, 2005)

I can make u confirm that possibly there is no codec problem as Winamp comes with a bundled of codecs

if u think u have codec problem then visit here

www.free-codecs.com
find a good codec pack and download it

now psot here what happened


----------



## Wizard (May 29, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> I can make u confirm that possibly there is no codec problem as Winamp comes with a bundled of codecs
> 
> if u think u have codec problem then visit here
> 
> ...



True, Even I dont think it is a problem with the codec coz I hav tried many s/w for tis inc Winamp 5

anwyyz which codec u wanna me to try in this site


----------



## dreams (May 29, 2005)

This doesnt seem 2 b Codec prob.. may b the s/w ur tryin 2 play doesnt support the surround effects.. try 2 config the s/w to deliver sound using 5.1 surround sys..

i use PowerDVD with Dolby Digital Deluxe version.. it supports upto 7.1 surround speakers with Dolby ProLogic.. i use Sony Headphones and Normal Speakers.. The Bass in Headphone is awesome and the effects in my speakers are awesome too..

try PowerDVD 5 and i think this shuld resolve ur prob..


----------



## Wizard (May 29, 2005)

dreams said:
			
		

> This doesnt seem 2 b Codec prob.. may b the s/w ur tryin 2 play doesnt support the surround effects.. try 2 config the s/w to deliver sound using 5.1 surround sys..
> 
> i use PowerDVD with Dolby Digital Deluxe version.. it supports upto 7.1 surround speakers with Dolby ProLogic.. i use Sony Headphones and Normal Speakers.. The Bass in Headphone is awesome and the effects in my speakers are awesome too..
> 
> try PowerDVD 5 and i think this shuld resolve ur prob..



Where can i get * PowerDVD with Dolby Digital Deluxe version *

Send me link via PM.

and I have *CyberLink.PowerDVD.6.Deluxe * And in this I have an option to select _ 6 Channel Audio Source _ and even If I select this my output in center speakers goes off after I switch to _ 6 Channel Audio _ @ my Speaker Control Pod


----------



## aadipa (May 30, 2005)

Try Media Player Classic

It has option to specify sound output channels.

Also make sure your source sound/movie files have perfect balance of all channels.


----------



## Wizard (May 30, 2005)

aadipa said:
			
		

> Try Media Player Classic
> 
> It has option to specify sound output channels.
> 
> Also make sure your source sound/movie files have perfect balance of all channels.



Could you tell me which Option to Select to enable sound in the center speakers.

With Default Settings @ mplayer classic , I am getting the same problem.

*I changed the Decode to Speakers Option to *_ Dolby Stereo _ - But still same issue.


----------



## rohanbee (May 30, 2005)

Correct me if i am wrong. All the other 4 speakers and the sub are working?? 

Have you tried playing a movie in surround sound dolby pro-logic mode and seen if the speaker still works.

Maybe the Center channel needs a seperate output source which your sound card does not have. The wiring could be on a different pattern for creative speakers.


----------



## Wizard (May 30, 2005)

rohanbee said:
			
		

> Correct me if i am wrong. All the other 4 speakers and the sub are working??
> 
> Have you tried playing a movie in surround sound dolby pro-logic mode and seen if the speaker still works.
> 
> Maybe the Center channel needs a seperate output source which your sound card does not have. The wiring could be on a different pattern for creative speakers.



Yea, please read my First Post in this thread for xact Info.

_ 
Inputs to the Speakers are taken from all 3 Inputs in the Sound Card ( front Rear and digital output slots )

--
But Creative Diagnostic Software says tht my center speaker is connected properly, Infact I am able to hear sound from it when I diagonise my card.

--
Luckily my 5.1 Speaker System has an option to switch to 2/4 Channel Audio, so I am able to use the Center Speaker @ the moment, but since I got a Creative 5.1 Sound Card I am sure there is a way out for this.
_


Well, I have tried all options in WinDVD and Power DVD but * If I Switch my control Pod to 6 channel audio, the output to center speakers goes OFF
*
_
And As I mentioned earlier, I am able to diagnoise the speaker properly with Creative Diagnostics and with 6 Channel Audio Enabled. _

So this says, All speakers r connected properly.


----------



## rohanbee (May 30, 2005)

Yes dude..
i read your first post but i felt you had not given enough info. If you had read my post carefully this is what i said:-
1. Sometimes there are certain standards that certain companies follow. Example: i have an Altec 2.1 system but i need only one sound output from the card.
Here you have a creative card which has given you three  are you sure the Altec supports that?!
Does the back of the sound card specify inputs for center , rear, front so on so forth?? Does the sub have a different input.

2. Why i asked you wether it played "MOVIES" & not "SONGS" as you mentioned because i am of the opinion that movies are recored in 5.1 hence the center should work automatically whereas the songs are recorded only in 2 channel sound which when you play in the 2/4 channel mode will distribuite sound to the rear as well......
and maybe...
also to the center.


----------



## suave_guy (May 30, 2005)

wizard said:
			
		

> Inputs to the Speakers are taken from all 3 Inputs in the Sound Card ( front Rear and digital output slots )



wizard...what u mean front rear and digital output slots....??

r u using the digital slot as ur third input...? (but thats not possible)

well u gotta plug ur 5.1 speakers to front jack, rear jack and center/subwoofer jack...

digital output is a different thing all together....its use to send encoded signals to ur speakers which obviously ur speakers cant detect coz they dont have a external decoder...so ignore ur digital slot....

creative live 5.1 DE is absolutely compatible with ur altec speakers....btw download latest creative drivers for ur soundcard...before anything else

now try two things....
1. play a EAX enabled multichannel game like doom3 or HL2 and check if ur center channel is working now?
2. play a 5.1 encoded dvd movie and again check if center channel is working....

if the above two conditions work then there's no compatibility issue with ur soundcard and speakers at all...

also make sure that u've enabled 6 speakers ouput from ur windows sound properties also....

i can answer to ur problem more precisely if u write more details....its somewhat confusing as of now...

ENjoy...


----------



## aadipa (May 30, 2005)

Wizard said:
			
		

> aadipa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try this
*img251.echo.cx/img251/9752/mediaplayerclassic8le.th.jpg


----------



## Wizard (May 30, 2005)

Hey Guys, Tanks for ur replies.

Reply For *rohanbee*


			
				rohanbee said:
			
		

> Yes dude..
> i read your first post but i felt you had not given enough info. If you had read my post carefully this is what i said:-
> 1. Sometimes there are certain standards that certain companies follow. Example: i have an Altec 2.1 system but i need only one sound output from the card.
> Here you have a creative card which has given you three  are you sure the Altec supports that?!
> ...





I read the Sound Card (SC)  Manual, and It says this.

Before I tell u wht it says, my SC has got 5 Slots + 1 for Joystick
*

Analog/Digital Output(ANalog Center & Subwoofer or 6 channel S/PDIF output )
Line Level Out / Front
Line Level Out / Rear
Mic In
Line In

*
To Put things precise, my Sound Card slot looks like this.
*www.thetechroom.co.uk/reviews/hardware/altec_vs3151/TN_systemconnection.JPG

And my Connections are the same too.

And My Speakers, well it does Support such a connectivity.
*Infact this picture is taken from a website where they reviewed the same speakers with a Creative 5.1 Card*


I tested this with 2 Orginal Dvd Movies, But I wasnt able to find any difference.


----------



## Wizard (May 30, 2005)

Reply to *suave_guy*



			
				suave_guy said:
			
		

> wizard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, I am using the 3rd Slot ( last slot in the picture put above ) as another output. Doing tis coz it says it is Digital Output and the speaker chord color matches the color seen in the card.

Well, If I remove tht cord from tht slot, and Diagnoise my speakers I am not gettin any sound from the center speaker ( even if the control pod is switched to 6 channel audio - If the cord is in place it says "CENTER" )

Where can i Find the Center Sub Woofer Jack, I assume that the last orange slot in the picture is the correct slot for the orange wire from the speakers
_*
To Put tings very clear, There is no sound in the Center Speaker If my control Pod output is set to 6 Channel Audio.

I do get sound from tht speaker only in Creative Diagnostics
*_

Anwyyz I will try the 2 Steps mentioned above and get back shortly


----------



## djmykey (May 31, 2005)

A pretty noob suggestion Wizzy just out of curiosity, have u changed the speaker type in the Control Panel, I don't think this will matter but still there's no harm in trying this na.  Just try it out. And also cute spks there how much did ya get them for.


Also try this link *www.altecmm.com/downloads/R01_VS3151_QCC.pdf


----------



## Wizard (May 31, 2005)

djmykey said:
			
		

> A pretty noob suggestion Wizzy just out of curiosity, have u changed the speaker type in the Control Panel, I don't think this will matter but still there's no harm in trying this na.  Just try it out. And also cute spks there how much did ya get them for.
> 
> 
> Also try this link *www.altecmm.com/downloads/R01_VS3151_QCC.pdf



Hai.

The thing @ Control Panel is set to * 5.1 Surround Speakers *
Got it for Rs 5900 ( coudlnt bargain ny more )

*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story//3488_rw_alteclansingvs3151_full.jpg

I should say its a gr8 piece, but this issue is a little annoying.


----------



## aadipa (May 31, 2005)

@Wizard:
Have u tried the media player classic thing i gave? What was result after setting Left/Right channel to central speaker, as I told u to do on YIM?


----------



## Wizard (May 31, 2005)

aadipa said:
			
		

> @Wizard:
> Have u tried the media player classic thing i gave? What was result after setting Left/Right channel to central speaker, as I told u to do on YIM?


Hai

Yes I did try with Mplayer Classic, But no use, It came *6 Channel * as the Audio Source but I didnt get anyoutput from center speaker whn my Control Pod was switched to 6 Channel

Yet to try switching channels, will do it now and post it


----------



## mohit (May 31, 2005)

hey wizard ... sorry i dont have any solution for your problem buddy but i want to ask if your speakers are wall mountable or not ? do they have that hole for being mounted on a screw behind them ? and ya me planning to use them with a creative sb live 7.1 (24 bit) sound card ... i hope they work man !! plz provide the info. thanx and hope u solve ur problem and what did u get that warning for mate ? lol


----------



## rohanbee (May 31, 2005)

WIZ those are some great looking speakers make my mx5021' s look bland.............
One tiny question (in my quest to find a solution for you), Does your mobo have a onboard sound card, maybe you should try that and see if it works...?


----------



## djmykey (May 31, 2005)

I want those spks


----------



## suave_guy (May 31, 2005)

did u try to install latest sound card drivers yet?

its really strange to see that ur not getting the sound from center channel when u hear the music in dolby prologic II music mode....and yet ur getting the sound from ur center speaker when u try to diagonse them through ur control pod...

btw did u tried the two steps i asked u to do..???

well ur connections seems to be okay assuming that the last jack on ur soundcard provides analog subwoofer/center channel output...

but is it possibe to provide both digital and analog output from the same jack?? or is there any option of using 'dongles' when u have to switch b/w analog or digital ouput from that jack...

a frnd of mine once told me that there are lots of fake creative soundcards in the market, he said that although they work allright but sometimes act strangely while using with different applications....this cud be the case with u too, i hope i'm wrong...

btw how's the sound quality of these speakers....care for a short review??

ENjoy...


----------



## Wizard (Jun 1, 2005)

Hai,



			
				mohit said:
			
		

> hey wizard ... sorry i dont have any solution for your problem buddy but i want to ask if your speakers are wall mountable or not ? do they have that hole for being mounted on a screw behind them ? and ya me planning to use them with a creative sb live 7.1 (24 bit) sound card ... i hope they work man !! plz provide the info. thanx and hope u solve ur problem and what did u get that warning for mate ? lol





*Yes, The Speakers are wall mountable. *

It should work fine, coz ur Soundcard Software will have tht Option to choose a 5.1 speak as ur sound system. So u wont hav ny probs.

But lemme know if u experience the same prob as I did.

-----_
I got this warning coz of sharing an ebook 4 months back and ... and.. got banned ....and few weeks back I got tis id back and this warning sign came *Free *with it _
-----



			
				rohanbee said:
			
		

> WIZ those are some great looking speakers make my mx5021' s look bland.............
> One tiny question (in my quest to find a solution for you), Does your mobo have a onboard sound card, maybe you should try that and see if it works...?



Yes, It does. CMedia soundcard, which doesnt support anytin more than 2 Speakers.
Anwyyz I am yet to try certain things which aadipa and suave told, so lets hop I get sometin out of it.


@ Dj, If u luv listining to music n watchin movies, go for it.
For Games, nothin comes like Headphones  8) ( a good one, ofcourse )


----------



## Wizard (Jun 1, 2005)

suave_guy said:
			
		

> did u try to install latest sound card drivers yet?
> *
> its really strange to see that ur not getting the sound from center channel when u hear the music in dolby prologic II music mode....*and yet ur getting the sound from ur center speaker when u try to diagonse them through ur control pod...
> 
> ...




Yes I did install them, but didnt find a difference.
anwyzy I will add ur id in my YIM, and lets have a chat tonite regd tis.


No Sound from center speak in whtever Software or sw related Mode I try. I get sound from it only if the Control pod is switched to 2/4 Channel Mode and ofcourse get sound from it in creative diag and that too * Only If my control Pod is switched to 6 channel mode *
Hop I am not confusing u.

I did try playing Driv3r ( its got eax ) and there wasnt any difference 
And played few orginal dvds and no difference.

Yea, thats wht the Sound Card box says, I dont tink there is anyother way this Sound Card can produce the 3rd Output

And taking ur last query.
* ======== *
As I mentioned earlier, the very strange thing in this is,

Consider the speakers working with control pod switched to 6 channel and the soundcards slots plugged ( all 3 ) and now when I  *Diagnose* the card via * Creative Software * I am able to get the sound "CENTER" ( that women telling it ) from the Center Speaker.


_
So this says, The Connections are perfect, Speakers are fine, and the SoundCard is fine.
_
* ======== *
So there is something inside, which creates this issue.
I also contacted Rashi, they r asking me to bring the speakers there ( 15 kms from my place ) and tht technician said he has got a Geforce ( humm ) Soundcard and he will test with that.

I thgt digit was a better place to get help from   

P.S
Review Follows.


----------



## Wizard (Jun 1, 2005)

suave_guy said:
			
		

> btw how's the sound quality of these speakers....*care for a short review??*



*Review Here*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21823

Njoy


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 1, 2005)

can u do one thing....

first of all dont take ur speakers to rashi yet....that guy is saying that he has a geforce soundcard  lol...i'd say avoid him...

secondly...i'm sure one ur frnds must be having 5.1 speakers...now u can ask ur frnd to do a favour by lending his speakers for a day so that u can check out that if the same prob. persists....

Now:

A. If the problem still persists then definately ur sound card is the culprit..and chances are that its a fake card...so u better get on with ur sound card vendor...

B. If ur frnd's speakers work fine with ur sound card then i guess u can consider taking ur altec to service center...and tell them that u only have one option i.e. replacing them, dont settle for anything else...

ENjoy...


----------



## Wizard (Jun 1, 2005)

suave_guy said:
			
		

> can u do one thing....
> 
> first of all dont take ur speakers to rashi yet....that guy is saying that he has a geforce soundcard  lol...i'd say avoid him...
> 
> ...




Yea, But u missed one point.
_
Creative  Diagnostics say that center speaker is fine when Control Pod is switched to 6 Channel Output ( also the 3rd cord is connected to digital output slot )

And, If I remove tht 3rd cord from digital output slot, the "Center" sound isnt coming.


So wht do ya say for tis 
_

P.S
I can only manage to get a creative 5.1 speakers , but it doesnt use the 3rd slot in my Soundcard.


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 1, 2005)

why will it not use the 3rd slot??

creative 5.1 just like ur altec will have three inputs so obviously it will use 3 slots of ur soundcard....

yes i know ur center channel is working in creative control pod but then its not working with other applications....

the best idea will be to swap ur speakers for a day with any of ur frnd....ur frnd can check ur speakers on his sys and u can check his speakers on ur sys...

this way u'll definately be able to know that that which one actually is not working properly....soundcard or speakers...

ENjoy...


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 2, 2005)

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::HOLY MOTHER OF PEARL::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::;


Dude i din get time to go thru all the replies......BUT I KNOW THE SOLUTION........

U ONT HEAR ANY SOUND FROM THE CENTER SPEAKER COS WHATEVR FILE UR PLAYING DOES NOT HAVE A CENTRE CHANNEL

IF U PLAY A STEREO FILE:::

LEFT = FRONT LEFT + REAR LEFT

RIGHT = FRONT RIGHT + REAR RIGHT

CENTRE = NIL

SOLUTION...............IF U WANT UR CENTR TO WORK

JUST OPEN CREATIVE PLAY CENTRE 2 .....WHICH CAME ALONG WITH THE DRIVER BUNDLE..........MINIMIZE THE PLAYER TO MINI MODE..............UL SEE SOME THING CALLED

*CMSS*

Thats the thing...........JUST PUT IT ON

NOW........

LEFT + RIGHT = center

REAR LEFT + REAR RIGHT work as plain surround speakers..........

but if u wanna play 5.1 game or 5.1 DVDs u just gotta put CMSS OFF n 

EAX SETTINGS::::

GAMES = EAX (No effects or low effects or high effects)

MOVIES= use some good quality AC3 filter......a good one come with K-Lite codec pack

Note: put EAX To either Envioronments of Special Effects n NOT Advanced EQ to play games n DVDs

Power DVD has an inbuilt filter..........


























HOPE UR PROBLEM IS SOLVED..............................

WHAT NOT SOLUTIONS PPL WERE MENTIONING..........I GOT PAKAOED READING THEM...........................


:::::::::::::::::::::END OF THREAD:::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## Wizard (Jun 2, 2005)

*WOW - It Worked .
*
For More Info on CMSS, Click This

How to enable sound for my center, rear and sides speakers?


As U Said, There ends the issue.


----------

